# Delta turning tools



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

While trying to find a set of turning tools that would not break the bank I found two sets by Delta today. One set has an older illustration of the NYW with a much younger Norm on the cover and retails for $99. The other set appears to be newer and has handles more like you would see on a Crown or Sorby tool. This one retails for $134. Has anybody used these and if so how would you rate them?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mike haven't used those but the red handled Harbour Freight turning set is around $40. I still use most of mine. They may be cheap but they are decent tools and won't break the bank. I got these when I first started turning 2 yrs. ago and am still using them. I added a 3/8" and 1/2" bowl gouge from Penn State Industries for anothe $30 and used them till I could afford some nice to have tools plus I didn't have $100 in them. Just a thought.


----------

